# Puppy will not stop whining!!!!!



## corgankidd

Ok, I just gave one of my friends a puppy from my rescue litter and she just called me telling me that she might have to return him. She has had him almost 2 weeks now. He is now 9 weeks old. She is at work from 8-5 so he is crated during that time and let out at lunch. She plays with him all throughout the day when she gets home to try to tire him out, but once it is time for bed he doesn't just whine, he screams! She ignores him but he does not stop! He doesn't have to go to the bathroom and he isn't hungry or thirsty. Once he does fall asleep he wakes up soon after and starts crying again. How can she stop him from doing this? She really doesn't want to have to get rid of him, but she hasn't slept in 2 weeks! He also wont stop pooping in his crate. The crate is the right size and its comfortable. What can be done???


----------



## all4thedogs

First of all, she needs to be getting up with him at least once a night, he needs to potty (thats why he is pooping in his crate).

She can try putting a ticking clock and a warm bottle in his cage, these seem to be comforting.

Maybe put a stuffed kong in there to keep him busy.

How was he introduced to the crate? Slow is key.

This will pass, tell her not to give up. Invest in a pair of ear plugs if need be. Remember the puppy has just been up rooted from his family, is in a new place, so he is lonely and scared.


----------



## corgankidd

I have had the pups since they were 6 days old and they have been crated since then. So they are all definately used to being in a crate. Thats why I don't understand why he is being so obnoxious. I kept one of the puppies and my other friend kept one and our pups are doing great by themselves in the crate, sleeping through the night with only one outing (she lets her pup out 4 times a night!) and they are learning to hold their bowels pretty well now. So thats why I don't understand what is wrong with the pup she got.


----------



## animal_lover33

my youngest puppy does the same thing, Just wanted to be out of the crate for no reason. I would have to agree with All4thedogs, maybe trying a clock so they can hear the tick, this is a replacement to there moms heart. What I do with all my dogs is play a soothing music, they are fine in a crate. My puppy sleeps in a different room, but even with the music he still whines, some nights I have to let one of my other dogs out so he can sleep in that crate with the rest of the dogs and he is much quiter. If I find out a solution with my puppy i'll tell you. But either try a radio or a clock or both and see if that helps or put something in the crate to keep him entertained until he falls asleep.


----------



## Cbaker

Question from me is: Is she really ignoring the puppy when he does this ?

When my 12 week old pomeranian was doing this, I totaly ignored him. In fact I just stuck him in another room and left him there. Once he realized that whining was going to get him absolutley nothing he toned down ALOT. He will still do it for like 5-10 minutes after I leave for work or go out but then he just relaxes and calms down. 

As for getting up during the night, well this is a joy of owning a puppy. If im not mistaken the "pee formula" is like month + 1 = hours they can hold ? So hes good to get around 3. Less then that if hes got full access to a water bowl. 

Shes really just got to tough it out. Music, clock some chew toys. And then just stick it out, he will give up.


----------



## alundy

I agree with you - she needs to commit to ignoring the whining and crying until he settles down and gets quiet. Responding to his whining even once completely sets him back. Reassure her that it will get worse before it gets better, but if she is consistent and sticks with it, it WILL get better.


----------



## luv4gsds

Has she had the pup to the vet for this? To rule out any health problems that could be causing it. When he screams is it I'm in pain type of scream or I want out of here type of scream?


----------



## sheltieluver

luv4gsds said:


> Has she had the pup to the vet for this? To rule out any health problems that could be causing it. When he screams is it I'm in pain type of scream or I want out of here type of scream?


I would check into that - could he be in pain? I agree......Maybe a vet check might be a good idea to rule any health problems out.


----------



## corgankidd

No, its nothing medical. He would do this sometimes with me. He just would do a get me out of here very annoying scream. I will tell her to completely ignore him and see if that works, if she hasn't already been doing that. Thanks


----------



## Amie

9Hours stuck in Crate no wonder the poor little thing whines hes only a baby he needs company poor little thing.


----------



## puppy girl

Don't worry. That happend when I first got my pup, and we asked some experts on what to do. They said to put a warm water bottle under your pup's blanket. Once we did that, she stoped whining! Hope that helps!


----------



## blackgavotte

I agree with the last message posted. What are people nowadays thinking? We have a 9 week old puppy, stuck in a crate over and over and expected not to have to potty just because he is in this plastic box.... I am appalled at the way so many people expect to treat these baby dogs... they are a pack animal, a 9 week old baby would not normally be away from his family, and he is probably screaming, because he is desperate for some kind of better life than put into a plastic box and kept alone... why do people get dogs and then expect them to be able immediately to conform to our schedules and lives, without understanding some of their most basic needs? If this baby has been crated since 6 days old, it seems to me also that he could be becoming so frustrated with living too much in a box, that would sure account for the now-occurring screaming ! He may become a very neurotic and unhappy dog, because his basic needs for movement, exploration, company etc, are not being met. Think, people.!!


----------



## blackgavotte

sorry folks, I'm not done yet with my rant. What's the " right size " of plastic box for confining baby dogs? I suppose you will say, he can stand up and turn around in it so that's the right size. I wish some people would be kept in a plastic box for probably 20 out of 24 hours a day, with just enough room to stand up and turn around, and wonder how they would like that? Wake up please people, don't do this to dogs....


----------



## huskylover

*Maybe the pup misses its mom?i have 2 huskies (mother and pup) and when the mom leaves the pup howls and wines and cries!*


----------



## matthewa

Does this person keep going downstairs in the night to see to the puppy ? if so the puppy may now realise if it whines then it will get attention.

I have the air conditioner on to drown out the noise, works a treat.



> I wish some people would be kept in a plastic box for probably 20 out of 24 hours a day, with just enough room to stand up and turn around, and wonder how they would like that? Wake up please people, don't do this to dogs....


Thats called prison, and although putting your puppy in a cage / crate may seem cruel and cold its the best thing for it, its like giving it a bedroom in a way and it needs to learn that when it goes in the crate it sleeps, just like when you get into bed. Also keeping it in the crate during the day when your at work stops it from destroying the house.

It needs to be just the right size for the dog so that it refrains from going to the toilet in the crate, therefore the dog learns to hold on to do its business when you come home and put it outside.


----------



## Dogstar

Realistically, how much exercise and interaction is this pup getting? 

If the pup is crated from 9-5, and then again from say, 10-7... that's a LOT of time in the crate per day. He needs to be out and DOING THINGS pretty much ALL of her at-home time, IMO, in order for him to be tired enough to sleep that much time. This doesn't mean running with him, but training, playing, and DOING STUFF- not just expecting him to hang out and chew in the same room! That's part of the commitment you make when you bring home a young pup and work full time- you pretty much don't have a life for 6 months, unless it's going to puppy-friendly places. 

I'd honestly go ahead and take the dog back and find someone with more patience for him.


----------



## RonE

A friendly reminder that this is a VERY old thread and the OP hasn't been on the forum since October, 2006.


----------



## ebtide1

Is there any way to find out the history of the puppy? Perhaps finding out what happened before you rescued him will reveal why he is whining so much. 
He might just also be lonely, but good and proper training should help get rid of both problems. Good luck, I hope it works out so that your friend can keep the dog.


----------



## Regi

Heres my 2 cents.. but the only difference is I have 2 dogs I assume she has the one Well I crated my new puppy and left my trained chi in his bed at night well my yorkie who was a puppy cried all night and kept everyone awake all night well after 3 days I called the place I got him from I was ready to give him back too However they gave me some ideas to leave the crate door open but I was afraid that my chi might not get along and fight with him throught the night I tried putting the puppy in my bed it worked but I couldnt roll over so I figured it was a security issue so I bound him in a warm blanket and I used a warm water bottle and put him in his own dog bed and IT worked after one week He slept through the night and we were all happy... try the water bottle he may think its you ..

Oh and why not try baby gates during the day make sure you leave tons of toys for the puppy to chew and lay down paper give the puppy a bigger space to play and exercise then use the crate at night I did that my yorkie used to run into the crate at night with the door open and I played music for him ect I tried it all believe me my hubby is a light sleeper and he got so mad at the whining. So I tried the clock I tried the warm water bottle and blanky and I wrapped him to make him feel secure the list goes on but now he sleeps all night with my chihuahua in a seperate bed and doesnt make a peep all night he will get used to it but maybe you should get a small friend for him as well I am so much happier with 2 dogs rather than just one. Its way better. They play with each other and tire each other out and you do nothing ha ,,Two are way better than one.


----------



## shewolf4

If it is a big crate during the day- I would call it "playpen". Another thing- the pup knows when people are around- get lots of attention, lots of playtime, then - for the night- gets put back in the crate- people are in the house, but ignore him now, hide from him. Kinda confusing. When I have puppies in the house, I dont necessarily play with them all the time. I may give a bone to chew on while I get dinner ready or check homework- normal things, but not playing with puppy. They get to stay in our large kitchen, play with a toy I give them and entertain themselves. That way they dont think that any human being coming around is there for their sole entertainment, but they learn to watch, entertain themselves and be a normal member of the family. Yes- I do the same with my kids- put them in the playpen when they where little, teach them to entertain themselves while being part of the family- otherwise I would've never gotten anything done. Heck- I was known to put the dang playpen in the shade on the back of the pickup so they can watch the farrier. To teach them to think and entertain themselves while you are around, will help you teach them when they are about to get into trouble- a simple "ah ah" when they do and usually they stop and find something else to get into - thats all kids- 2 & 4 legged


----------



## QKid

I have the same problem, a little. Except I take my puppy out of the crate every 2 or 3 hours, for house-training purposes. She can't just leave him in there all night. First he'll be whining because he wants out, then he'll be whining becasue he messed his cage. Two different things.

Also, ignoring is the key. When I say ignoring, I don't mean for you to let him rot in his poop until he stops whining. I mean for you to not say "Shh..." or anything, because he's still getting a reaction from you. If he's too loud, move him omewhere alse or get earplugs so you can sleep.

But patience. I can't stress this enough - you can't have a dog for just two weeks and want everything to be perfect. Just like humans don't like solitary confinement, dogs don't. But if you give them time and show them that they won't get anything out of making all that noise, they'll save their breath.


----------



## Regi

I had this issue with my second dog when I first got him home and my husband wanted to die he needed quiet and this dog whined all night it took about a week or more before he stopped I tried everything I slept with him and that didnt work then I took him out of the crate and let him sleep with my first dog and that worked on and off they annoyed each other a bit but then it was better than him seeing the other dog walking around while he was in a cage so it finally worked not Im afraid to start a huge problem bringing a girl into the house of boys but I want a baby so bad so we will see what happens


----------



## RonE

Are we still talking about that 9-week-old pup who's now a year-and-a-half old?

I'm pretty sure the problem has been resolved one way or another.


----------



## Regi

Yes my chili is about a year and a half old now and my 2 dogs have to be nuetered and they will be next week. I want to go look at girls today just to see I may not find the one but I will at least look. I want to be careful what I buy I wont rush into anything ..Its a big decision..My chili is posted below


----------



## erway

I can only say what we did. Rascal came to us a couple days short of 5 weeks old. We tried everything! What eventually worked was a warm water bottle under his blanket and a mommy bear. You know those teddy bears for babies that mimic the heartbeat? It worked like a charm. Once he was a little bigger, we took out the "insides" of the mommy bear and attached it to the tote (his crate was too big to keep him in.) His mommy bear is now one of his favorite toys (without the sound insides) I also discovered that the sound of the dishwasher or washing machine running seemed to calm him down. He has now outgrown the mommy bear noises. We usually leave a radio on for both the dogs while we are out.


----------



## ModemX17

My opinion on this is totally chuck the initial crate training attempt. I don't like to see dogs train there owners, but this time it may be the owners fault for having a dog that is either too attached and gets too lonely, or bad crate training.

I'd first try some alternate serperation anxiety drills and games. start with an open door but the puppy on the leash, get some yummy, but very very chewy treats that take him a minute. Tie his leash down, have him lay down, give him a treat for the "down" and leave for 10 seconds while he chews. Repeat for another 10 seconds, repeat for 30 seconds, for a minute. Don't reward his whining at any time. Make the dog stay down and and quite when you return before any contact.

Edit: Get him a stuffed animal to replace you when you're gone.

Alternately, try SLOWLY adjusting him to the crate. Repeat the same exercise in the crate after the dog is comfortable going inside and laying with an open door. You can even teach "down stay" during these exercises.


----------



## DEZYHER

I had the same problem with my mini Daschund and what I did was got a piece of clothing from mom with the scent on it and also place a hot water bottle in the crate with the pup. As for the deficating in the crate, they tend to use the bathroom alot at this age and everytime they eat the pee and poop. So just try taking to the bathroom more and also place a try wheening to hard food not so much soft. this will make cleaning up a bit easier on you and the darling. Good luck I hope this was helpful! It worked for me.


----------



## ingedemaere

That works for me too DEZYHER, I am working from home, sitting beside her and keep an eye on her, but don't play with her all the time. A quick "no no" is enough to make her realize that she is not to chew on the furniture. Occasionally, of course, she has bitten in the chair legs, or even the wall corner, but she keeps herself busy with her toys for quite some time during the day.

We were also feeding her for a while in her crate. Take the bowl out again when she is done. I will toss a treat in before she goes to sleep in her crate, so she voluntarily goes in (well, sort of, she'll do anything for treats! ). She has toys in the crate, I have music in the room, and I use the "bedtime" command, so she will turn around to the end of her crate and cuddle up to sleep, no crying anymore.


----------



## angel_girlforever

blackgavotte said:


> I agree with the last message posted. What are people nowadays thinking? We have a 9 week old puppy, stuck in a crate over and over and expected not to have to potty just because he is in this plastic box.... I am appalled at the way so many people expect to treat these baby dogs... they are a pack animal, a 9 week old baby would not normally be away from his family, and he is probably screaming, because he is desperate for some kind of better life than put into a plastic box and kept alone... why do people get dogs and then expect them to be able immediately to conform to our schedules and lives, without understanding some of their most basic needs? If this baby has been crated since 6 days old, it seems to me also that he could be becoming so frustrated with living too much in a box, that would sure account for the now-occurring screaming ! He may become a very neurotic and unhappy dog, because his basic needs for movement, exploration, company etc, are not being met. Think, people.!!


I argee with you. When we got our puppy, we left the crate in his room with the door open, and he would go in and out as he pleased. This got him more used to it, and we didn't start real crate training untill about 3 months old. That was only during the day with a half hour, and then an hour, and so on. Now he will sleep through the night in his crate and he loves it.


----------



## westiefamily

me t time try putting a ticking clock wraped in a towel n the kennel win the puppy. This has always stopped the whinning for me.


----------



## alamino

Remember, a pup is not just a little dog. It sees the world through much different eyes than a grown dog...and much,much,much different eyes than a human.
More timid,more sensitive, more easily upset.Take care.


----------



## Bearjing

Lol! This is just the thread that will not die. It's from 2006!!!


----------



## avis2008

*two puppies one crate*

We just got two cocker pups they are brother and sister. We only have one crate for now until they get a little bigger. at night they whine and bark is it because they are together cause i thought it would be better for them to be together? How do i stop them from crying ignoring is not helping?


----------



## myminpins

*Re: two puppies one crate*

Someone should close these ANCIENT threads so newbies will start a new one.


----------



## avis2008

I just started a new one!


----------



## PuggleParents

For all those people that want to close this thread, please don't! Even though it is very old, people are getting puppies every day and this is a common issue. I found it to be very helpful and informational. Don't be so anal about it being an old thread!


----------



## ePuppyLove

Give the puppy some time, he's just getting used to his new environment and owner. giving the proper attention to the dog will do it. REMEMBER, IT TAKES TIME, don't get impatient with the dog becasue they can pick on your emotions.

Hopefully, she'll give the dog a little while to settle, and things will go smooth from there.


----------



## suzette

corgankidd said:


> I have had the pups since they were 6 days old and they have been crated since then. So they are all definately used to being in a crate. Thats why I don't understand why he is being so obnoxious. I kept one of the puppies and my other friend kept one and our pups are doing great by themselves in the crate, sleeping through the night with only one outing (she lets her pup out 4 times a night!) and they are learning to hold their bowels pretty well now. So thats why I don't understand what is wrong with the pup she got.


shewolf4 said "If it is a big crate during the day- I would call it "playpen". Another thing- the pup knows when people are around- get lots of attention, lots of playtime, then - for the night- gets put back in the crate- people are in the house, but ignore him now, hide from him. Kinda confusing. " and I agree completely.

I have a 9 week old lab mix (FAR from my first experience with raising dogs)and I have to say I have play biting issues but the crate and night thing is close to perfect. I do the same thing every night at the same time I am slave to my routine and with a toddler at home I have no choice! I suggest your friend also stick to a routine. She Must make sure to take the pup out RIGHT before she puts him in the crate for his nightly nap. An hour prior take away his food and drink (ONLY if she has been watching to make sure she has eaten enough all day) The nigth routine will NOT work if the puppy has not been excercised and played with. Pups this age need their littermates the lonliness along with nervous energy causes the pooping in crate. Their natural instinct is not to dirty their living space.
Please dont take the stance that the puppy is being 'obnoxious'. I would look at your friend's commitment to raising a pup. It is not easy and niether is it going to happen overnight and without scarifices. She must take the pup out atleast once in the middle of the 8 hour span. Pups this age cannot hold their bladder for 8 hours. But the whining can ease up with a little bit of patience and a strong routine so the pup knows what to expect. If she is tired out well fed and has been taken out before bed there is no reason for a catastrophe. I have to also add I am not a believer in 'returning' a pup because 'it isnt working out' I am sorry but this is something she should have considered before she took the pup home! This is how puppies and dogs get left at shelters! Please ask her to be patient getting is puppy is no different than having a baby. New Moms always have sleepless nights we dont return our children because they are hard to live with so why should we do this with a pup??? 

Good luck to her and you!


----------



## Rachelgraham

My puppy does it too. He always sleeps in bed with me and everything. But, if I have to go to class for an hour or two, or put him in for work for a few hours. He'll whine constantly. He's almost nine months old! I think it could be, I babied him too much when he was a puppy, and he's not used to the cage?


----------



## PeanutAndOmar

I am in the same boat....8month old pup, whining and pooping in the crate. It's so hard. I am trying so hard with him.

Mine has separation anxiety. He will chew his paws bloody if he isn't medicated. The prozac is helping with the chewing and scratching, but he still howls and whines and poops.


----------



## RonE

Please start a new thread.

Most of the people that posted to this one (3 years ago) are long gone and some new users are getting confused.


----------

